#    1  8.3
!
,     1  8.3?
  8.2     ?

----------


## lew1

1   ,  :
  2014 . 8.2  .
  3,0      .
  - 3.0,        /users../ ,     .

----------

!

----------


## kot

> 1  8.3?


       .        .

----------


## Naumov

> 1   ,  :
>   2014 . 8.2  .
>   3,0      .
>   - 3.0,        /users../ ,     .


   , ...

----------

,  .  3.0    2.0,          ,       ,  1        .   ,      ,      ,      ,       ,     .

----------

> ,  .  3.0    2.0,          ,       ,  1        .   ,      ,      ,      ,       ,     .


 -,       .    .

----------

1,    ..    ,    ,     ,       .

----------


## 64

> 1,    ..    ,    ,     ,       .


         ,  .   ,        ,      ,   ,      ,  "".   ,        ", ". ,  (((

----------


## ASD2000

3,0      8,2
-   ,         8,1,   1     :Big Grin:    8,2!   !  3,0 -   !

----------


## ASD2000

-     ?! :Wow:

----------


## Naumov

-  ""   8.3,       .           2014-.

----------

> -     ?!


 ,       "   1".      .

----------


## MikleV

> 1   ,  :
>   2014 . 8.2  .
>   3,0      .
>   - 3.0,        /users../ ,     .


   ,    1 ,       .   :
- 8.2    .     
- 8.3   ,       

-  2.0          2013 
-  3.0 (        8.3)

----------


## MikleV

> 3,0      8,2
> -   ,         8,1,   1       8,2!   !  3,0 -   !


 -   ????? :-)

 : 
- 3.0    8.2
-   8.1 (     8.2)    

     :

"   3,0      2.0
-   ,         1.6,   1       2.0!   !  3,0 -   "

----------


## Bazil

(/) -7.7.   ,   , " ".  ,     ,            / 8.

----------

,   ...              .    ,      ..

----------


## Bazil

> ,   ...


    .      .     .     .   ,   ,      ,     .          .



> ,      ..


      10    .       8.    ,        .

----------

,      ,     ,          .

----------


## Bazil

> .


   ,       -  -12, , ,    -       .     ,      ...     .

----------

,   ,      .         .     ,  
     .        .

----------


## ASD2000

> ,       "   1".      .


!  !

----------


## ASD2000

> :
> 
> "   3,0      2.0
> -   ,         1.6,   1       2.0!   !  3,0 -   "


,  ,     ,   ,  3,0 -  !

----------


## ASD2000

> (/) -7.7.   ,   , " ".  ,     ,            / 8.


  7,7   ,  1 8,  2,0  ,  3,0 -

----------


## ASD2000

> -   ????? :-)
> 
>  : 
> - 3.0    8.2
> -   8.1 (     8.2)


  ,   !
1: 8.1 (8.1.15.14) (     !)
 ,  1.6 (1.6.27.1)
Copyright ()  "1C", 2004-2010.

----------

> !)


     8.1?

----------


## Bazil

> 7,7   ,  1 8,  2,0  ,  3,0 -


 ,        ?  ""         ,   - ""   ""  -... ,       -  .  ,  1     ,     .       ,     ""      .        27  ( ),    - 4.5 ( - 1.3),     563,   215.

----------


## ASD2000

> 8.1?


    ,     ,    8,0,    ,

----------


## ASD2000

> ,        ?  ""         ,   - ""   ""  -... ,       -  .  ,  1     ,     .       ,     ""      .        27  ( ),    - 4.5 ( - 1.3),     563,   215.


  ,       ,   ,    ,       ,   !
      ?    ,     ,   !

----------


## Bazil

*ASD2000* 
**     ,       1,       1:   ,    Visual C++.         -,        ,      ,            .      :  ,  HTML - ,    ..                ,  .
**            ,   .   1   :   ,  ,      ..          - .         .    ?       1: 8       .             .

----------

> 


  :



> 1: 8.1


 :



> ,  1.6


        " 8.1"?

----------

,  8,2  3,0 - !

----------


## MikleV

> ,     ,    8,0,    ,


,  ...

     .    ,    ,    ,   .

   : " ,  1.6"

       -  ,  , 3.0  ,  2.0.    ,       .

----------


## MikleV

> ,  8,2  3,0 - !


,     ASD2000      ?  ,      -   ,   .

: 1 8.2   3.0 - . (    8.2,   "1 8.2"   )

(    , 3.0  )

----------


## lexusha

,     7.7 ,      8.3.    ? 8.2    8.3      8.2       .    .    , -  ,     8.2        .

----------


## Bazil

*lexusha*,   ,    . 
-,   8.3  ,   -. -,     -   Linux,       .   7.7, IMHO,    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## MikleV

> ,     7.7 ,      8.3.    ? 8.2    8.3      8.2       .    .    , -  ,     8.2        .


 !
     8.3.      1 :http://v8.1c.ru/83compatible/

: " "1"        8.3  "1:"     ,       ."

   .    2.0 (  2013 )    3.0.
      2.0     8.3,   3.0         8.3.

       8.2

.       8.3


      3.0           .     ,  ...

----------

.!!!!!  ,    , -!!!!!  ,     .: "   " ,  "  -"- ,   .       /. ""  " "!    ?

----------

> . ""  " "!    ?


        .      ?

----------


## MikleV

> .      ?


,     ,            ,      ,        -            .        

          ,              : ..            ,        1.

        -    ,     ,             1, ..      -  .

      -    ,            1      ....


     (     )   :
- 1              ..
- 1   , ..      .

,  ,  "  "   -    !

----------

*MikleV*,    1     ?   .       ..

----------

?

----------


## Margoutte

!   -    (   ,  )    ,      ..      ..    !

----------


## SERGEITU

#40  ...,        ))        ,  ,  ,    ,    8.2  7.7 ))           ,      ,   .             ,    ,   ))     !!!

----------


## Katerina.

,    .       -    .  ,    .   ,    .   ,       : " ", , .

----------

> ,


   :
http://v8.1c.ru/er/usability.jsp

----------

> ,    .   ,    .


        ..     ..

----------


## Bazil

> ..     ..


    - ...    ,  ...  :Smilie:

----------

.        6  7 .   ,    7  8.2.  ,                    .        .       :        -       .   2014     .

----------


## Katerina.

> ..     ..


 . 

 , ,   .   , ,  " "  ,    . 

 -  , ?

,        ""     : , , , , , , ,     -      , ,  . 
  ,  " "...  
 " "    ,  " " .  ...
,   ,      ,       ,           /. 

     ,        .    , , .

  ,  (  )  ,     ,    "".  , ""          .

----------

*Bazil*       ?

----------


## Bazil

> -       .    2014     .


 .   -  .         ,      4.0.    ...   ,   .



> ,    7


      ,     .



> Bazil       ?


     -        1,5-2 . ,    "",   ,  .        1.

----------


## Bazil

*Katerina.*,        3.0. ,   ,    .      "" ,    "".    ,   .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> "".


 ,  " "?

----------


## MikleV

> *Katerina.*,        3.0. ,   ,    .      "" ,    "".    ,   .


...
     .    .       .        ...

----------


## vdi1950

> ...
>      (     )   :
> - 1              ..
> - 1   , ..      .
> 
> ,  ,  "  "   -    !


  .   ,    1-, ?       . 
           :       .            .        .
,   . 3.0        .

----------

> -,       .    .



     ,     .    ,    .        .     ,     . .

----------


## Salavat

> ,


       ,     .

   -   ( ).

----------

, ,     8.2  3.0    2.0  ?

----------

> 2.0  ?


.   .

----------

> .   .


  - !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MikleV

> , ,     8.2  3.0    2.0  ?


  - ,  3.0     8.2,      8.3 :-)

----------


## 07

8.2   8.3.
  8.3     , ..       8.2!
           ... !
 . !        (  ,     ). :Redface:

----------

...      1 8.3,    ?    ... ????   ?       .

----------


## 07

?

----------


## Naumov

> ...      1 8.3,    ?    ... ????   ?       .


      -     ..

----------

> ?


   ?

----------


## MikleV

()   .
         .

----------


## Naumov

> ()   .
>          .


   ?

----------


## MikleV

> ?


_      -     .._  ( ) :-)

. "    1"

----------


## Naumov

> _      -     .._  ( ) :-)
> 
> . "    1"


           .

----------

> - ,  3.0     8.2,      8.3 :-)


  ,  2.0   14

----------

> ,  2.0   14


   ,     .         ,    .  ,  .

----------

> - ,  3.0     8.2,      8.3 :-)


 !
    8.3    3.0 ?

----------

.

 3.0.

 3.0     2.0  " "        "1:  8.2":

       -,
       ,
  ""        .


 3.0  " "          ,        ,   -  ,   .               .      "" .      ""   ,      , ,          "1: ".

  3.0  " "          ""          .

  "1:  8"          .

       3.0    2.0.  ,    3.0,       .       " "    1    .

       2.0   3.0  " "       "1:  8".   2.0  " "  ,     ,      3.0 .          .

       2.0  3.0.

    2.0  " "     3.0     ,                   .

    3.0  " "         -  ,        ,  .  2    .        .  ,         2.0         -      3.0.9    .

     3.0  " "      2.0.             ,        .    ,    2.0  " ",      . ,    "   "  00000000131.     3.0       0000-000001.    ,        0000-000132.      " , "   .

     3.0      2010  2011 .,     2010 ., ,     .      2011  .

   3.0  " "


             ,   .      ,         .            .

      " ",       ,    .

               . ,         .      .

        ,    ,  ,      .

       ,   "".

     - , ,   . . -        ,    ,       ,      .

    ,         "" ,       .

          -             .



  3.0   ,      ,       ,      ,      .       .

 ,        .

     .

      , . .      .           .

         (Microsoft Word, OpenOffice Writer).



 ​​          .



      .    , ,  ,    .           ,     .

    3.0  " "
 3.0        " "  ,     -  ().

      3.0.9 ,     8.2.15  .



   3.0       .     3.0     2.0.35.6. ,    ​​   ,          2.0.35.6.

 :   3.0    , ,    ,    2.0,  .  2    .           ,      3.0.

  2.0  " "
  2012    2.0  " "    ,             2012 ,       2.0  2013.

----------

1.    3.0  " "

 " "       ,    ()   .            .

       ,         , , ,   ,    . .             .

       ,     "      -       "  31.10.2000  94.  ,  , ,                .            .


          ,    .  ,     .


            .          .                 -  .  ,        :     ,  ( ), ,  ( )  . .,     .


        :

   (        . 25  ),
   (. 26.2  ),
             (. 26.3  ).
       (. 26.2  ).

 - 
 ,        5/01 " - "      .     -    :

  ,
      -  ( ).
        -    .         .          .


      - .                 ,     .     ,     .

      ,      .         .


        .       ,    -.             .            .

        ,       .           .           .

       .

      , : , , ,   . .       .  ​​    .


       ,    ( ),       ().        .                 .


       (    ,    )     (   ).


      .           .


          .      ,     .    .

        .

     ,    .

     ,     (           ),           ,     .           .

     ()   .

       " ".


         ,     .       .

           .              ,      .

          .         .


           6/01   "   14/2007   .     : ,   ,   (), , , , .                 .

         07.06.2011  132-.            24/2011 "     ".


     ,     ,    ,  , ,    .           .           .


   ,      ,         .


      ,      ,  , , -  .        .

       "-".   ,               .     "-"  ,           .

             ().       :

 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
,
 ,
   .

       . 21  .       ,     -.        ,        . 149  .              0%,    ,        .         . 170        ,       .


            .       .

  :

                 ;
 ;
              ;
;
     ,        ;
   ( ,  ()  ),        .
       ,  .


          ,    .             18/02      ".            .


    ,    .         . 26.2  .    :

,
,    .
      .

 ,      
  ,        ,            ().        ,   ,     . ,           ,      .


  ,    ,     ,    ,     .                   .


     ,      ,         .       ,    ,   ,         .


    () ,         ,    ,  ,       .

 ,       ,      .           .

                    ().                 .        .


     :

   -        (.. ,    );
    ;
  (,    .);
     .

  "1"   -  ().



 2.     3.0  " "

    3.0  " "     :

       -  ;
:
-;
  ;
      ;
    ;
    ;
  ;
    ;
 :
 ;
  ;
  ;
 ;
 ;
- ;
  ;
      " ";
    ;
   2010  2011 ,     2010 , ,      (   2011  );
   "1:  7.7".

----------


## Bazil

** ,   ?        .       -3.0      , ..      .
 ,      - "  "  2010, 2011 .
      .

----------

> ,     .         ,    .  ,  .


,     .   ,    ?

----------


## MikleV

, !

  ,   :    "  "      ,            -.

      ?

----------

8.3.  2014 ,  .    ??????????

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


       .        .

----------

1 8.3 Fresh    .
    ,     .
       ,       .
  ,        -   ,   ,        
      ,

    ,  ,   .

----------

> ,


 ..

----------

> ..


,   .      .       ,      .

----------

** ,       :Smilie:

----------

> ** ,


 ,     



> 


  !  :yes: 
,   ,  . ,   , .    ,    .

----------


## Bair

?!    /?   ?

----------

*Bair*,         ..    2.0

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 2.0


   .   7.7 .

----------

> .


   ?

----------

2.0    2015 .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ?


   2015 ->     1  2016.

----------

> 2015 ->     1  2016.


 ,    ?    ,          ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ?


.    1.6   7.5

----------

:Smilie:      15 ..       2.0     2013?

----------

> ,    ?





> 


 *Kassandra*!  :Smilie:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


?  1  .   .

----------

2016.   8,2  2017?

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=574774

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 8,2  2017?



C  :

(        1,  )
>    2.5,        2.5 .          2.5.    .    .



> .    (   1),    .

----------

> .


 -  !

----------


## 64

13- , )))) .       8.1 ( ),  8.2,   8.3.     8.3   ,  2.0      .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

. 

craxx>     .  2.5  ...         { 3,0} - ((      , . ...
craxx>    ,           .           .


mishaPH>  .  .  3.0 .   3.1    3.0

----------

> 2.0      .


            ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

"    "  2.5
    :    2.5  "    "  2017      .           .              3.1.

    2.5  "    "     .             .

http://1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=22222

----------


## LuckyBuh

.

, ,     1  2.0  2019 ?

----------


## Winny Buh

> .
> 
> , ,     1  2.0  2019 ?


    .2.0   2019 .  .
   .         .

----------


## LuckyBuh

*Winny Buh*,    .

----------

